# Tick Solutions?



## boondocks

I have a tick collar on my dog and sprayed the living bejesus out of my dog with tick & flea spray and nothing seems to work.Over the last 3 days I bet I have taken over 50 ticks off the poor pooch.Anyone have some good ideas for tick prevention that work.Would be much appreciated.Thank.


----------



## Turner

Go to your vet and get enough Front Line to last the flea and tick season. It's a liquid you put on the dog between it's shoulder blades once a month, it works like a charm.


----------



## boykinhntr

The ONLY thing that I found to work is a combo of a preventic collar and frontline plus. The frontline kills the ticks after 24 hours but doesn't prevent them from attaching. The collar, however, does a pretty good job of preventing them.

I have a lakehouse that has a heavy concentration of ticks and this seems to work the best. Good luck, I hate those darn critters.


----------



## dblkluk

Frontline plus.
This stuff is worth millions around our house.
I once picked 108 ticks off of my lab after one day in the woods!!  
The next day I frontlined her and, if I found five on her the rest of the year, I'd be amazed. Great Stuff!!


----------



## boondocks

Thanks fellas,looks like I'll be getten some Front Line.


----------



## buckseye

dust it down real good with flea and tick powder, spray only gets on the hair. work it in down to the skin, they like the little extra attention it gives them.


----------



## Dak

Frontline is THE answer.


----------



## Dick Monson

Frontline. Use a hair clipper to shave off 2" square between the shoulder blades to get skin contact. One application seems to last about a month. Seems to work better on the lab than the wirehaired, my luck.


----------



## buckseye

oh yeh use frontline in addition to good dusting


----------



## NDTerminator

The absolute best tick (as well as flea and mosquito) treatments use Premethrin as their main ingredient. The best Premethrin based treatment there is out there is K9 Advantix.

Advantix works even better than Frontline, and it works on mosquitos. I know this not just because it's tested and documented. but because I've used both extensively. All things considered, Advantix is the clear winner.

Premethrin is toxic/fatal to cats, so if you have cats and your dogs comes into contact with them, go with Frontline Plus. That being said, it has to be very close and repeated contact. We have a bunch of cats out here, several of which lay all over Josie, and none have ever gotten sick or died.

BTW, both Frontline and Advantix are waterproof 24 hours after application, which makes them ideal for gundogs. If your dog does a lot of swimming or like your's live in a particularly tick infested area, it's a good idea to re-apply every three weeks, rather than every month.

A couple years ago I went to Sniper School over at Camp Ripley, Minnesota, in June. This is about the worst time & place for ticks I've ever encountered, particularly Deer Ticks (carry Lymne Disease). They were so bad that during the initial briefing, ticks were the subject immediately after range safety & rules. It was explained that if we found a tick dug in, it would be removed, placed in a specimen container, and immediately sent in to a lab to test it for Lymne Disease!!!

Knowing how bad the ticks would be, I treated my BDU's with Premethrin Spray before I went over. A week spent in the bush training in probably the worst tick area in the Midwest, and I had a grand total of ONE TICK, which I found dying from Premethrin on my BDU's!!!!!!

Good Luck...


----------



## Guest

:2cents: I just took my two labs 12 1/2 and 1 1/2 in for their spring checkup, shots blood work, wallet cleaning and I got the news my pup tested positive for lymes! :******: Now, I love those dogs and I take dog ownership pretty seriously and I have had them both vaccinated and apply frontline to them. I asked the vet how this could have happened and she said none of the preventatives are 100% effective. So now I am giving the pup her antibiotics daily for 28 days and the only positive (maybe) is that she had not shown any signs of the crap, limping, lethargy etc. My advice is keep the chemicals on them have the dogs vacinated if you live in an area where deer ticks are a issue and check them twice a day at least. I alreadydreaming about the fall pheasant opener btw! :beer:


----------



## cut'em

I've reomved two ticks from my dog this season and both where attached and feeding the first came out fairly easy slight pulling and twisting few minutes later its was off fully intact. The second one the damn head broke off i applied an antibiotic to the area and it seems to be doing good What do you guys do when one breaks off? I'm sure dogs themselves must scratch the body of the ticks off at times leaving the head in them.


----------



## swany25

RU Dun

My dog tested positive for lymes two years ago. We gave him the meds for a while and he has not had any problems. The vet said that just because he tested + does not mean he has the disease :-?


----------



## Guest

swany25

Thanks for that, the best part about the whole thing is that the pup was not exhibiting any signs, so with the antibiotics and her youth she may just go on to some other thing to worry me :wink: Owning dogs, it's always something. I live near the sherburne county wildlife refuge and I guess it was just a matter of time before lymes showed up around here. It's been nice while it lasted.


----------



## fargojohnson

what do you do if the head breaks off?


----------



## NDTerminator

On the subject of removing an attached tick, go to a sporting goods store or the internet, and pick up a couple Tick Removers. They are inexpensive little devices that remove a tick w/o pulling off the head.
You'll find them in the camping section. They work just as good on animals as they do on humans.

In the event you pull the head off and it remains in the dog, consult your vet. The safest bet is to have the vet remove it ASAP...


----------



## Guest

I found a deer tick on one of my dogs on the 25th of march. I thought I'd bring this back up so ya'll get the message to get the tick collar or frontline or whatever you use out because it's that time of year again!!!


----------



## fargojohnson

thanks r u dun.... got the frontline on the pup this weekend. sure do love that stuff.


----------



## tumblebuck

Yep....the ticks are out already.

Pulled two off myself and about 10 off of the dogs Saturday evening. Dogs got their Frontline treatment last night.


----------



## Guest

I pulled a tick of my female this morning! They are back!


----------



## thorpebe

I used frontline once or twice and never pulled one tick off my dog and she hunts almost every weekend and is on the farm running through the trees and at the lake every weekend in the summer. They say to use it every month but you can stretch it out more than a month with no problems. In my eyes its the only way to go because the dogs at the farm used to have ticks all the time and now you cant hardly find one on them after using the frontline.


----------



## Guest

Frontline is my product of choice as well but I know there are others that work. I just want folks to know that they are back and it's time once again to administer whatever tick solution you choose!


----------



## wirenut

NDTerminator said:


> On the subject of removing an attached tick, go to a sporting goods store or the internet, and pick up a couple Tick Removers. They are inexpensive little devices that remove a tick w/o pulling off the head.
> You'll find them in the camping section. They work just as good on animals as they do on humans.
> 
> In the event you pull the head off and it remains in the dog, consult your vet. The safest bet is to have the vet remove it ASAP...


Check this out. A friend turned me on to them, and they work great.
http://www.otom.com/


----------



## Guest

A gentle reminder for those living in the red zone, I pulled a deer tick off my female last week.


----------

